# Glass Catfish



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Does any one else out there have a Glass Catfish!?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Because I've never seen one until recently... just curious if any of you have 1


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

never had one but they seem to be available in most fish stores. 

gonna get some?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They are quite a sensitive species from what I have read in the past, and you need a large school of them otherwise they tend not to thrive. 

They don't like boisterious or overly aggressive tankmates, and they seem to need a minimum tank size of 20-30 gallons. 

They kind of freak me out I have to admit. I don't like being able to see the inner workings of my fish!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

My friend has some, they are weird. Just float in the same spot wriggling their bodies


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I love these guys, just wish I had the room and the expertise to keep them. My LFS always has some in stock, both the regular kind and the horrible tattooed kind. I get it - neon pink/green/yellow fish are a novelty, but why take something so beautiful and put it through so much suffering, shortening its life span? Profit. Sorry guys, there's my rant for tonight. -_-


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I have 1, and my female betta doesn't mind it, i think they are neat, like ghost shrimp lol. He's thriving and he schools with my Rosey Reds, and feeder fish. I think he's cute. He swims all over thetank. i also have an Oto catfish, he'sa cutie too


----------

